# North Yellow River - Old River Road



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Anybody do any fishing up this way? Been wanting to take my kayak and go explore and find some bream...

Found a little launch in the WMA off of old river rd I may try


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I believe jcoss does or close too anyways. He'd be a good person to get in contact with. Always does good on the fly rod and bass fishing


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

TheLooney1 said:


> Anybody do any fishing up this way? Been wanting to take my kayak and go explore and find some bream...
> 
> Found a little launch in the WMA off of old river rd I may try


Great fishing for a yak up that way, however the launch I believe you are talking about is Reedy landing and last time I went up there to fish the gate was lock at the entrance. The road got wiped out during the flood back in the spring. Maybe they have fixed it lately and opened it back up with hunting season around the corner, I'm not sure. 

That's a sweet place to fish though, it's skinny water but has little pressure and some fat bass and bream.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

That's exactly what I was thinking. May need to go check it out first next time I'm up that way. 

I've been wanting to load up on bream for a while now...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

You could probably call FWC and they should know if it's open.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Will do. That is the ramp I found too. 

Looks like just about the only spot to put in up there unless you go way up there to the bridge on hwy 2


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Gates have been open a few weeks now, was there saturday


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome. Any luck? 

Also, you do have to have a management area permit to access that right?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Did really good, water is bad low so be careful .Only need a permit to hunt.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds good. I'll be in my kayak. May have to get out and do some dragging


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like to wade fish up river towing my yak behind with all my fishing stuff hitting holes along the way, then when I get tired float back down hitting the good holes one more time.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> I like to wade fish up river towing my yak behind with all my fishing stuff hitting holes along the way, then when I get tired float back down hitting the good holes one more time.


Sounds like a great idea...is it that shallow up there?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

The river splits up above reedy landing so it's like half a river there. It's pretty easy to wade up, but there are still some good holes even being low.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> The river splits up above reedy landing so it's like half a river there. It's pretty easy to wade up, but there are still some good holes even being low.


How far do you usually go from there? I'm wondering how far I can venture


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

TheLooney1 said:


> How far do you usually go from there? I'm wondering how far I can venture


You can go as far up or down the river that you want, just whatever you are comfortable with, river this low is good fishing because you can see all the dark holes and you know that's where the fish are.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

TheLooney1 said:


> How far do you usually go from there? I'm wondering how far I can venture


 Really as far as you want, I like to wade up to where the river splits then you can paddle around better on up river more if you want. Right where it splits there usually a good deep hole that holds alot of bass and bream.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I talked to Steve Brown who is over the WMA's in this area. He said they have been working on the road. They still need some repair north of Faulk Ferry. He said they were going to put some gravel at Reedy Landing. I asked him to help with the beaver dams and he said that he would. A lot of the land that I have hunted in the past is under water. He is given a limited amount of money each year and it is almost gone. 

One of my friends called me today and said they put in at Hwy 2 and floated his Pelican 2 man boat down river. Several times they had to drag that boat because it was too shallow. It must be really low to have to do that. He said you can't launch at Reedy Landing. Their is a small channel at the ramp and then a big sandbar before you get to the river. I am not sure if you have been there lately, but it looks like you may only be able to wade or fish with a kayak.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

billyb said:


> I talked to Steve Brown who is over the WMA's in this area. He said they have been working on the road. They still need some repair north of Faulk Ferry. He said they were going to put some gravel at Reedy Landing. I asked him to help with the beaver dams and he said that he would. A lot of the land that I have hunted in the past is under water. He is given a limited amount of money each year and it is almost gone.
> 
> One of my friends called me today and said they put in at Hwy 2 and floated his Pelican 2 man boat down river. Several times they had to drag that boat because it was too shallow. It must be really low to have to do that. He said you can't launch at Reedy Landing. Their is a small channel at the ramp and then a big sandbar before you get to the river. I am not sure if you have been there lately, but it looks like you may only be able to wade or fish with a kayak.


That's to bad, plus side is water level being low the fish have no where to go and that makes your bait seen by more fish.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Think I may go try and hit it Saturday morn. I'll keep y'all updated


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Went up this there morning. Launch is kinda shifty. 

River is really low south of it splitting. Beautiful stretch of river though and did manage to find a few bream. 

Wouldn't know where to start for bass...


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

TheLooney1 said:


> Went up this there morning. Launch is kinda shifty. River is really low south of it splitting. Beautiful stretch of river though and did manage to find a few bream. Wouldn't know where to start for bass...


 When the river is low like that, throw topwater early in the morn in the dark holes on the bank, plastic worm when it warms up. That's where you find the bass.


----------

